# Vote for tyler;help rescues



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I entered Tyler is the Petco Halloween Photo Contest with his Oreo costume. I'd love to have you vote for him especially since if we win any of the prizes, some are sizable gift certificates, I will donate it to one of our Maltese Rescues. Here is the link: Pet Supplies - Online Pet Supply, Pet Products & Accessories at PETCO
And *he's on PAGE 5 of Top Voted first pull down sort menu* You don't have to remember your account info if you have one. You just need to put in your e-mail address on the right when you come to that page.

Tyler thanks you. Lick, lick.:chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I just went and voted for cutie little Tyler...good luck! but we know he won't need it!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

He is too much - my little Oreo buddy - you have my vote - it took me forever to log into Petco - I forgot my PW -


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> I just went and voted for cutie little Tyler...good luck! but we know he won't need it!


Thanks so much Donna.


Sandcastles said:


> He is too much - my little Oreo buddy - you have my vote - it took me forever to log into Petco - I forgot my PW -


Thanks Allie - you can bypass putting in account info for this by just putting in your e-mail address on the right


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks so much Donna.
> 
> 
> Thanks Allie - you can bypass putting in account info for this by just putting in your e-mail address on the right


Well Sue, you know how good I am with computers . . . :blush:, and yes, I should wear glasses - I'm holding out for as long as I can -


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Just voted...He is on page 16. Good Luck Tyler:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> Just voted...He is on page 16. Good Luck Tyler:thumbsup:


Dang -- more competition:angry::HistericalSmiley: I entered him on Sunday and it took until now for them to load it. But now I see they've loaded more pix. I updated my OP but it might keep changing.:blink:
Thanks Mary!!!:wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Of course I voted for "my" boy! :wub:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I just voted for Tyler. I put my email in at the top right, entire process only took a minute!
If he wins, rescue pups win so I hope everyone votes.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Just voted. Good luck to little Oreo Boy.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> Of course I voted for "my" boy! :wub:





bonsmom said:


> I just voted for Tyler. I put my email in at the top right, entire process only took a minute!
> If he wins, rescue pups win so I hope everyone votes.





momtoboo said:


> Just voted. Good luck to little Oreo Boy.:wub:


Thanks so much. My little Oreo sends you kisses :hugging: and crumbs.:w00t: He had his BAT rest and rabies shot today so he's a little under the weather, resting a lot. :mellow:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Richard just voted for Tyler also!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Richard just voted for Tyler also!


Allie - please thank Richard for me. My Dh has been voting in the Shelter contest...well sort of. It's really me using his computer and blackberry with his approval


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I voted for that cute little cookie!!!! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Mia and Leo just voted for yummy Tyler  and you can vote every day 
Good luck handsome Tyler


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> I voted for that cute little cookie!!!! :wub:


Thanks Debbie. Send my love to Steve and I hope he has a great doctor's report.:thumbsup:



allheart said:


> Mia and Leo just voted for yummy Tyler  and you can vote every day
> Good luck handsome Tyler


Christine - thanks so much. Didn't know we could vote more than once.:aktion033: I put up the link on FB too


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't mean to hijack this thread but did anyone else notice the banner on the home page of Petco? Have we seen this fluff before? Any SM member claim him/her?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

JUST VOTED....GO TYLER!!!!!:chili:



Snowbody said:


> I entered Tyler is the Petco Halloween Photo Contest with his Oreo costume. I'd love to have you vote for him especially since if we win any of the prizes, some are sizable gift certificates, I will donate it to one of our Maltese Rescues. Here is the link: Pet Supplies - Online Pet Supply, Pet Products & Accessories at PETCO
> And *he's on PAGE 16.* You don't have to remember your account info if you have one. You just need to put in your e-mail address on the right when you come to that page.
> 
> Tyler thanks you. Lick, lick.:chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyler has 12 votes - more I think but they just haven't posted yet.:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread but did anyone else notice the banner on the home page of Petco? Have we seen this fluff before? Any SM member claim him/her?





Rocky's Mom said:


> JUST VOTED....GO TYLER!!!!!:chili:


Thanks Marsha and Dianne. :chili: Now I'm voting three times for shelter challenge twice a day and one time for Tyler. How's anyone supposed to get any work done?:HistericalSmiley:All for a good cause. They just got some more dogs so now he's Page 17:blink: I updated the first page. Marsha - I don't recognize that fluff in the banner.:huh:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

voted for tyler .!! he looks adorable .. omg i was cracking up at some of the costumes there !


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just voted


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

al done  hes def the best! xxx


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Just voted, gooooo Tyler! :chili: :chili: Good luck!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks Marsha and Dianne. :chili: Now I'm voting three times for shelter challenge twice a day and one time for Tyler. How's anyone supposed to get any work done?:HistericalSmiley:All for a good cause. They just got some more dogs so now he's Page 17:blink: I updated the first page. Marsha - I don't recognize that fluff in the banner.:huh:


Just voted again, now Tyler is on page 22 and still looking great :chili::chili:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

voted for Tyler


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

THANKS EVERYONE!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Voting for Tyler - the Oreo! :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Just voted for Tyler again...he's going to win this!!!:chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

you sure can count on the malts and me 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

When you all have your cookies and milk tonight don't forget to vote for Tyler. You can vote everyday. I think he's on the 7th page if you sort under most votes. Though that first dog really has a windfall and a very funny story. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Voted for Tyler...he has 24 votes!:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Please vote for Tyler! Easiest way to find him -- he's page 7 if you go to the top right and indicate you want to see most voted. He's page 7 out of 97 pages.:chili:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

He has 25 now!

Yes, the 1st story is adorable!

But Tyler, by far, is the best . . .

My husband meant to write under the "comment page" itsallaboutfluffs - I see he logged in as "itallaboutfluffs"- good grief! Yale '66 - was not a good year (wink)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> He has 25 now!
> 
> Yes, the 1st story is adorable!
> 
> ...


Don't worry. Tyler can't read Thanks Allie and Richard. :chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Is there a direct link,I've looked for him and can't find him.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyler is now on page 27 - took a while but I found him! :chili:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Voted for Tyler! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Is there a direct link,I've looked for him and can't find him.


Michelle - as they add new dogs, the page number he's on changes. :smilie_tischkante: So now I see he's on page 27 or even quicker is to scroll on the sort button of how to look and he was on the 7th page (had about 25 votes) of most votes. It's easier to get to p7 than p27...less clicking on higher numbers below each time.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

susan, can you send the link to get there faster? Sometimes on the home page it takes me a long time to find. 




Snowbody said:


> Michelle - as they add new dogs, the page number he's on changes. :smilie_tischkante: So now I see he's on page 27 or even quicker is to scroll on the sort button of how to look and he was on the 7th page (had about 25 votes) of most votes. It's easier to get to p7 than p27...less clicking on higher numbers below each time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> susan, can you send the link to get there faster? Sometimes on the home page it takes me a long time to find.


Try this one:
Pet Supplies - Online Pet Supply, Pet Products & Accessories at PETCO
It should take you to the first page of entries. Sorry - I think they aren't organized as well as I've seen other contests.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Voted again today for Tyler! (after I found him:blush


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Found him,the little cookie cutie! Voted and commented. Thanks for helping me find him. Is this a daily vote too.If so I copied the address,it's a long one,so hope it will help me find him again. He's up to 30 votes now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Found him,the little cookie cutie! Voted and commented. Thanks for helping me find him. Is this a daily vote too.If so I copied the address,it's a long one,so hope it will help me find him again. He's up to 30 votes now.


Michelle - thank you so much. Yes you can vote daily


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Our favorite cookie got our vote!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Voted! For those looking for our Oreo Man Tyler, you will find him on page 43.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone noticed this crew? They are on the same page as Tyler. Any SM'er lay claim to them??:wub:










Santa's Little Elves 2























.​


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH Tyler, you're the man!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It says you can vote 12 hours later so he's going to get my vote twice a day if I can do it.I need to get the page set up on my other computers and Droid too,maybe I can get him votes 8 times a day like the shelter votes....

I've been finding him by using th emost voted and scrolling down until I find him,seems to be the fastest way. He needs more votes so we can find him faster....

UPDATE...bummer, not sure if it didn't work,but you can vote once per day. I'm still going to try to crack the system and see if I can get him more votes.. It said it migth take 12 hours fo rth evote to show,so I'll see how it went...might still work,we just have to see.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You guys are amazing! Thanks!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been voting every day for Tyler!!! GO TYLER!!!!:chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

The Oreo Man Tyler got another VOTE! He's up to 39...

The top voted has 2048! and the dog is cute (but doesn't look happy), the story line...not so much - :thmbdn:

*VOTE FOR TYLER!!!*​


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

and now he has fourty!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Starsmom said:


> The Oreo Man Tyler got another VOTE! He's up to 39...
> 
> The top voted has 2048! and the dog is cute (but doesn't look happy), the story line...not so much - :thmbdn:
> 
> ...


 
You're right about the #1 - cute at first, I'm over it. Tylers story is real - and he soOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO frinkin' cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks so much Marsha and Allie. I just went to vote and couldn't find Tyler. :w00t: I know he had between 37 and 40 votes but he's not there when I look under most votes. :angry: I guess I have to admit defeat considering the top dog has over 2000 votes now.:w00t: We'll just have to concentrate our voting on the Shelter Challenge but I thank everyone for supporting Mr. Tyler:grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks so much Marsha and Allie. I just went to vote and couldn't find Tyler. :w00t: I know he had between 37 and 40 votes but he's not there when I look under most votes. :angry: I guess I have to admit defeat considering the top dog has over 2000 votes now.:w00t: We'll just have to concentrate our voting on the Shelter Challenge but I thank everyone for supporting Mr. Tyler:grouphug:


Our Cookie Man is still on page 6 of the most voted catagory. We are loosing ground in the Shelter Challenge  I keep voting in both.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Went to vote for Tyler again and couldn't find him!:huh:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

WOOOOHOOO! Now at the bottom of* page 5*! In the 


Filter by: Sort by: Newest stories first Oldest stories first Longest stories first Top voted first catagory.:chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Marsha. I found him on Top Voted - page 5. He's crawling up...on his belly.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyler that sweet Oreo, has 46 votes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm still voting for my number one boy Tyler!!! Going there right now!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I couldn't find Tyler! :w00t:
I've voted before but when I tried to tonight he had vanished! I looked on the first 50 pages :blink: and then change the search to most votes. Found him a lot quicker that way. :thumbsup:
Lots of luck Tyler!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyler has 48 votes!!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Voted and shared it on my Facebook!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Tyler now has 49 votes! :chili: Gooo Tyler! 

I can't believe the dog in the lead has 4,500 votes?! They must have corporations and small cities voting. :huh:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> Tyler now has 49 votes! :chili: Gooo Tyler!
> 
> I can't believe the dog in the lead has 4,500 votes?! They must have corporations and small cities voting. :huh:


I just looked...now it's over 6000 votes.:new_shocked::new_shocked: Maybe a tweet tsunami? Insane. I did find the story very funny though and hope they got their votes legitimately. I'm just proud of Tyler and all of you for giving him 49 votes. I'm hoping to at least hit 50!! Come on out there...this is your last chance!! He's on page 5 of most votes.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I just looked...now it's over 6000 votes.:new_shocked::new_shocked: Maybe a tweet tsunami? Insane. I did find the story very funny though and hope they got their votes legitimately. I'm just proud of Tyler and all of you for giving him 49 votes. I'm hoping to at least hit 50!! Come on out there...this is your last chance!! He's on page 5 of most votes.


 
Okay, something is messed up with Petco's voting system. When I first looked/voted and posted, it said 6,000 votes for the leader in the contest. I posted that number. I thought after posting, I better go back and re-check that figure. So, I did....then, it said, only 4,600 votes. :w00t: 

Well, goooo Tyler....you are a winner in my book! :wub: I think I will go and have some milk and oreos now. :tender:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

52 votes!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just voted but something's off. It said Tyler has 48 votes?? :blink:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

i just voted, it's showing 52 now.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyler has 55 votes - the leader had way over 6,000! I saw these numbers jump by more then 1000 in a matter of seconds this morning :w00t: - something here is amiss. We KNOW Tyler's votes are ALL honest. No matter what, Tyler is a WINNER! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Just voted for the little guy. Gosh he's so darn cute!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just wanted to thank all of you who voted for Tyler for their efforts.:chili: I see that the contest is off the site now and they're supposed to announce the winner on Friday. I believe that he got 55 votes and it placed him in 20th place in the dog contest. There were hundreds of dogs so that's awesome and they gave prizes for the top three vote getters. Still don't know how first place dog got over 7000 votes. 

So we unfortunately didn't get the enough to win the Petco gift card for our rescues but Tyler and I have decided that in honor of your votes, we would contribute a dollar for every vote, and we will be sending a donation for $55 to Northcentral Maltese Rescue. We often send money to AMA and SCMR so we're hoping they don't mind that we spread the donations a little. Thanks again.:chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awwww, Sue, our little oreo is the winner in our eyes! I love your idea of the donation, very sweet of you.

Give Tyler an extra kiss tonight from me...:wub2:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I just wanted to thank all of you who voted for Tyler for their efforts.:chili: I see that the contest is off the site now and they're supposed to announce the winner on Friday. I believe that he got 55 votes and it placed him in 20th place in the dog contest. There were hundreds of dogs so that's awesome and they gave prizes for the top three vote getters. Still don't know how first place dog got over 7000 votes.
> 
> So we unfortunately didn't get the enough to win the Petco gift card for our rescues but Tyler and I have decided that in honor of your votes, we would contribute a dollar for every vote, and we will be sending a donation for $55 to Northcentral Maltese Rescue. We often send money to AMA and SCMR so we're hoping they don't mind that we spread the donations a little. Thanks again.:chili:


I just voted for Tyler - maybe the time zones are in play. He now has 57, so anyone in the west plaese keep on voting for the Oreo - BTW, you'll find him on pg 4 of the "most voted"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Awwww, Sue, our little oreo is the winner in our eyes! I love your idea of the donation, very sweet of you.
> 
> Give Tyler an extra kiss tonight from me...:wub2:





Starsmom said:


> I just voted for Tyler - maybe the time zones are in play. He now has 57, so anyone in the west plaese keep on voting for the Oreo - BTW, you'll find him on pg 4 of the "most voted"


Thanks Dianne and Marsha. It's totally off their site here in the Northeast. I wanted to let you know that I PayPaled the donation for $55 (didn't know he got 57 votes:blush to Northcentral Maltese Rescue. I didn't earmark a certain Malt. I want them to use it where most needed. I was going to write a comment with it but there was nowhere to put it. Thanks again for helping.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Sue, the contest is still going on here. Check the site. I cannot vote until this afternoon.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Tyler is a winner in my book! That was very sweet of you to send a donation to Northcentral Maltese Rescue.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Continuing to vote - *CONTEST IS NOT OVER!* :aktion033: Tyler has 58 votes!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> Continuing to vote - *CONTEST IS NOT OVER!* :aktion033: Tyler has 58 votes!


Marsha - when I go to the Petco site it's totally gone from the front page.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

It's phunny - I see what you are saying. I've been getting on from the URL in your first post, and have been voting - they never closed that down. I see now on the "home" page it says it ended. Hmmm.:blush: Not a well run contest - MO.


----------

